# KBC Tools Customer Care



## Tomc938 (Sep 17, 2021)

Couldn't really find a better place to post this:

Ordered a Taiwanese milling vise from KBC a couple of weeks ago.  When it arrived it had a couple of small visible flaws.  Talked to Robert at KBC, sent photos, and two days later a new vise is shipping out to me!  No hassles, no stress, just cheerful and helpful customer service.  I was impressed.

Wanted to share a good news story - there are so many negative things out there recently.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 17, 2021)

Are they wanting the flawed vise back?


----------



## Tomc938 (Sep 17, 2021)

Nope.  Spare parts!

Shipping would be a killer just so they could recycle it.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 17, 2021)

Tomc938 said:


> Nope.  Spare parts!
> 
> Shipping would be a killer just so they could recycle it.



Excellent!  Which vise did you get?


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 17, 2021)

Tomc938 said:


> See TERRIBLE MISTAKE thread.
> 
> My bad.



You can request a mod correct this post and kill the TERRIBLE MISTAKE post.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 19, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> You can request a mod correct this post and kill the TERRIBLE MISTAKE post.


Edited this thread now, and closed the terrible mistake thread, so it cannot accept further posts. Please reply here to keep the conversation in one spot.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 19, 2021)

Jwest7788 said:


> Edited this thread now, and closed the terrible mistake thread, so it cannot accept further posts. Please reply here to keep the conversation in one spot.



Hey Josh, all KMS references in this thread need to be changed to KBC, as in the title and two references in the first post.

Craig


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 21, 2021)

Whoops. Even I got confused. Updated now!


----------

